# Beauty and the Beast Magic Mirror



## simchapup (Apr 7, 2007)

I am doing beauty and the beast in may i need a way to take a picture that is on a dvd player than have a ripple effect into a video camera image i think i need a video switcher but i cannot find any it will all be done on a tv


----------



## koncept (Apr 7, 2007)

you would be better off using a computer and editing the video to have the ripple effect and then burn it to dvd/vcd and play that. it would also simplfy your setup drasticaly.

please note that you may also be infringing on copyrights by doing something like this.


----------



## avkid (Apr 7, 2007)

koncept said:


> please note that you may also be infringing on copyrights by doing something like this.



In case you haven't noticed, most of us do this on an almost daily basis.


----------



## stantonsound (Apr 7, 2007)

I am the LD for a production of Beauty and The Beast that is opening next week. I had planned on doing a few fun things for the magic mirror, but when I did research, I found that it is almost always just a hand held mirror that doesn't have anything on it. The audience can't see it, so it really doesn't matter.

When the Beast is in his lair, and looking in the mirror, the lights come up in a gentle blue wash with a gentle haze on Belle in her room on the other side of the stage.... the audience knows what is going on, and it is much easier for them to see and understand.

When I was doing some testing for another show, we placed different size tv's on the stage and wanted to see what size things needed to be to actually be useful. For a small blackbox theatre with 100 seats, we really needed at least a 32" tv for anything on it to be functional. For a larger theatre, we found projecting the image on a screen at least 6' by 9' was needed.


One idea, the screens can be mounted in front of (or over) the proscenium and the LCD projector can be thrown from the house electrics. This can also be used to display things like the Beauty and The Beast logos before the show, and can display credits after the show.


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 9, 2007)

your lower level video switchers with effects are not going to have the ripple effect, but as mentioned, get the video and edit it and it is a relatively common effect Cyberlink Power director 5 has it http://www.epinions.com/content_211606408836

Sharyn


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 9, 2007)

Should be very easy to do with video editing software. I'm pretty sure I can do it on the Pinnicale Studio software that came bundled with my video camera.


----------



## pyrus (Apr 12, 2007)

stantonsound said:


> One idea, the screens can be mounted in front of (or over) the proscenium and the LCD projector can be thrown from the house electrics. This can also be used to display things like the Beauty and The Beast logos before the show, and can display credits after the show.



I just made the B&B logo into a gobo and projected it onto the main as a curtain warmer. That was one of the things commented on most too (ego trip for me).

However, since the mirror is handheld I don't think having a screen would really help the play because you would be drawing attention away from the actors in key moments IMO.


----------

